# Stopping ISP spying

## audiodef

Is there any way to prevent an ISP from sniffing your traffic?

I have a polipo/tor setup, but this prevents other sites from sniffing my traffic, at least somewhat. This doesn't stop my ISP from spying on me, since whatever I do has to come in through my router. I was wondering if there was any way to keep them from tracking what I do. 

(Come on, we all know ISP's spy on their customers. That doesn't make it right.)

----------

## gerdesj

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Is there any way to prevent an ISP from sniffing your traffic?
> 
> I have a polipo/tor setup, but this prevents other sites from sniffing my traffic, at least somewhat. This doesn't stop my ISP from spying on me, since whatever I do has to come in through my router. I was wondering if there was any way to keep them from tracking what I do. 
> 
> (Come on, we all know ISP's spy on their customers. That doesn't make it right.)

 

You cannot hide network traffic from your ISP by definition but you can make it gibberish with good encryption.

You already have the general solution  - use TOR.

When set up properly your ISP will just see a stream of rubbish.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## audiodef

What would the proper config be to have my ISP see rubbish? 

My config:

```

User tor

Group tor

PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid

SocksPort 9050 

SocksListenAddress 127.0.0.1 

Log notice file /var/log/tor/tor.log

DataDirectory   /var/lib/tor/data

CircuitBuildTimeout 5

KeepalivePeriod 60

NewCircuitPeriod 15

NumEntryGuards 8

```

----------

